# My new 7ft x 3ft x 2.6ft melamine enclosure!



## kim86 (Mar 9, 2013)

Hey guys! Here are some photos of the enclosure I had built for my Argentine tegu, Tybalt. He's been fast outgrowing his "fish tank" style enclosure, so I found someone to build an enclosure for cheap... they are a "craftsmen" service, who offered to build a real simple enclosure so they could use it for their portfolio of different animal enclosures. They got a little crafty with things.

Melamine, glass sliding doors with pin locks, 9inches for substrate on the bottom. I'm super stoked about it and for Tybalt to get in it, but unfortunately we did not realize the bedroom door frames were smaller than originally thought, so it's stuck in my Mom's bedroom where it was assembled haha. I have to get a friend to help dissemble it and move it into my room... which should be fun, I just hope the melamine doesn't do anything stupid while we're moving it. Gonna re-seal it all nice and hopefully have Tybalt in within a week!! This dude will have bigger living space than I do in my own bedroom...

The whole thing:
http://i49.tinypic.com/205tkhw.jpg

Glass doors, locks:
http://i50.tinypic.com/29byg6t.jpg

Top "vents" for lighting and heating, ventilation:
http://i49.tinypic.com/30saut5.jpg

Close up of one of them:
http://i45.tinypic.com/bfqky1.jpg

For some reason the pics upload upside down, just a warning


----------

